# PATTERN ABBREVIATIONS



## Brea (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am new on here from England. I have a pattern but am having trouble understanding some of the abbreviations. I wondered if anyone on here could help please. They are T4Bpk, T4Fpk, C3B, T3F and T3B. I know how to cable but is C3B putting 1 or 3 on cable needle - C4B would be 2 on cable? I look forward to hearing from anyone. Thank you very much


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you using an American pattern or one from the UK?
I never saw the abbreviations with the T before but we use C3B and C4B when we do cables in the USA. A C3B cable would consist of 6 stitches, 3 would be put on an extra needle and held in back, you would knit the next 3, then the 3 from the cable needle.
A C4B cable would need 8 stitches. Look in the glossary of the book where the pattern is shown or somewhere at the beginning of your pattern for an explanation of the abbreviations. Most pattern books give
an explanation of what they mean and how to do the work. We will watch for an explanation of the other ones you mentioned and we will all learn something.
Your chart for the pattern repeats should give you a clue as to how many stitches are needed for each cable. Each designer has their own idea for abbreviations and it could very well be the C3B uses 3 stitches and the C4B uses 4. Your pattern and your picture should help you in this case.
Let us know what you find out.

Carol J.


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

T4Bpk/T4BP (Twist 4 back Purl) slip next 2 sts. onto cable needle and hole at back of work, knit next 2 sts. from left hand needle, then p1, k1, from cable needle.

T4Fpk/T4FP (Twist 4 front purl) slip next 2 sts. onto cable needle and hold at front of work, k1, p1, from left hand needle, then knit sts. from cable needle.

T3B (Twist 3 Back) = slip next st onto cable needle and hold at back of work, knit next 2 sts. from left hand needle then knit sts. from cable needle.

T3F (Twist 3 Front) =slip next 2 sts. onto cable needle and hold at front of work, knit the stitch from left hand needle then knit the 2 sts. from cable needle.

Hope this help.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

pin happy, you made my day. I learned something new today. I am going to copy your explanation. Honestly, I have been knitting all my life and I am 84 years old and never saw cables written like that. When I see anything with a T in front of the abbreviation, now I will know what to do and it wasn't me that asked.
T3F or T3B uses 4 stitches? I would think 4 stitches would be T4F or T4B.

Carol J.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

T4B and T4F = twist 4 back or twist 4 front/Applies to groups of traveling stitches. Similar to cables but both knit & purl stitches are used. The number represents the number of stitches involved in the stitch. 
T2R or T2 = twist to right or left. This indicates the direction of the traveling stitches and also includes both knit & purl stitches. Note: Twists involving 2 or 3 stitiches are sometimes worked without a cable needle. Hope this has been helpful.
C4B or C4F cable 4 back or front. Applies to even rows of cable from 2 sts. to 12 sts. . All sts. worked in knit sts. The number indicates the number of stitches involved in the cable. 
C4R or C4L = cross 4 right or cross 4 left. This applies to groups of stitches traveling to the right or to the left, similar to cables but both knit & purl stitches are used. The number indicates the number of stitches involved in the cross.


----------



## Brea (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for answering me


----------



## Brea (Oct 10, 2012)

I have learned something new. In England we do cables, hence I had never even heard of twists. Sounds interesting - cannot wait to give it a go. Thanks to all for the help


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is the most amazing site. Imagine someone in Great Britain asks a question, someone in Thailand answers it and readers all over the world are learning something new! You are the best.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I've also seen the T2 (followed by F for front, or R for right, L for left, B for back) as being the one where you knit into the second stitch first, then the first stitch, then slip both stitches off the needle - either from the front, or the back, depending on the left or right twist...

Does the pattern itself not have a legend or notes or abbreviations listed with exactly how the designer means you to do them?


----------



## Brea (Oct 10, 2012)

It was a Simply Knitting pattern which was corrected due to errors but the corrections omitted the abbreviations and I have been unable to find the original copy where the original abbreviations would have been. I did contact them but have had no answer, as yet.


----------



## amalfitani (Oct 11, 2012)

Try going to Google on the internet and put in the instructions...I have never heard of C3B but that does not meanthat there isn't one....i hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## Brea (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. I will try it out and follow the picture I may be able to work it out from that. Thank you all again


----------



## SLOBBERYKISSES (Oct 19, 2012)

I have had a pattern that has drove me to distraction thankyou thankyou pin happy i can now cast on and do it ,your brill ive been knitting over 30yrs and never came across T4BPK etc before and the magazine that specialises in knitting,that printed the pattern could not help they did not know lol..Thanks a million,now i know where to come forget the rest this site is the best xx


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry didn't realize that you are stuck with C3B too. Here you are:

C3B (Cross 3 Back)= slip next st onto cable needle and hold at back of work, knit next sts. from left hand needle, then knit st. from cable needle

C3F (Cross 3 Front) = slip next 2 sts. onto cable needle and hold at front of work, knit next st. from left hand needle, then knit sts. from cable needle

T2B (Twist 2 Back) = slip next st onto cable needle and hold at back of work, knit next st. from left hand needle, then purl st. from cable needle

T2F 9Twist 2 Front) = slip next st. onto cable needle and hold at front of work, purl next st. from left hand needle, then knit st from cable needle.

T3F and T3B uses only 3 sts. , either one or two stitches on cable needle.


----------



## SLOBBERYKISSES (Oct 19, 2012)

Done all thanks to you (pin happy) ohh your a star thankyou :0)


----------



## Louloushie (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi I found your explanations extremely valuable, without them I wouldn't have been able to complete the mitten. Thank you for your input .


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

You are welcome.


----------



## tellmemo (Apr 23, 2013)

C4B was used in Cable owl fingerless gloves by Brooke Snow from Surly Knits. I believe I got the pattern from Ravelry. I, too, searched for the abbreviation C4B as the pattern could not have 4 extra stitches, however, I finally found the explanation here. Thanks to all!


----------



## tellmemo (Apr 23, 2013)

When I googled I found by adding the abbreviation for the stitch (knitting abbreviation C4B) it was there instantly. Before doing it like the above, I think I searched at least six abbreviation sites with no success!


----------



## Nedeb (Nov 23, 2015)

You just made my day. Thank you for these very clear instructions.


----------



## Nedeb (Nov 23, 2015)

I wonder if we are baffled by the same pattern: Owl fingerless gloves. I want to make them for my younger granddaughter. I'm glad you asked about these abbreviations earlier and that there are clear answers.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Sure made "knitting life' much easier for me this morning!!! I am trying to knit the owl fingerless mittens and came across these abbreviations with no explanation...eeek! So glad I have my "Knitting Paradise experts" to help me along the way!!!It's my first time knitting a pair of anything so I am alot stressed. LOL Hope I can do this!!! 
Happy Monday!!!


----------



## lkooyman1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Does anyone know why there are 2 different abbreviations for the same instructions? (C3B and T3B) and (C3F and T3F) appear to be the same manuver.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

lkooyman1 said:


> Does anyone know why there are 2 different abbreviations for the same instructions? (C3B and T3B) and (C3F and T3F) appear to be the same manuver.


Usually, the C__ is done with knitted travelling stitches on a reverse stocking stitch background, but the T__ is done with some of the travelling stitches in purl.


----------



## lkooyman1 (Apr 27, 2016)

But they are the same- slip 1 st.....ect. in the owl mitts pattern.Why use 2 different abbreviations? It just confuses the reader because whether or not it is done on a reverse stockinette ground or not the stitches denoted in the abbreviations are the same. There are no purls in either one.


----------



## lkooyman1 (Apr 27, 2016)

So I was wondering if the "T " stiches should have had a purl in it somewhere?


----------

